#ubuntu-sv 2012-02-09
<Palcos> hola, necesito una pequena ayuda
<Palcos> hay alguien?
<Palcos> alguien ha utilizado firestater
#ubuntu-sv 2013-02-09
 * sancas is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<sancas> xsys
 * sancas is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
